# لماذا حذفتم موضوعي؟؟؟؟؟



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

*دخل العضو غاضبا لقسم الشكاوى و كتب شكوى بهذا العنوان " لماذا حذفتم موضوعي؟؟؟؟؟"...  و سريعا ما استجاب مدير الموقع للشكوى فراح يسال العضو :
مدير الموقع :  انت كتبت موضوعك باللون الاحمر المخصص فقط للمشرفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
العضو صاحب الشكوى : لا طبعا لاني عارف القوانين هنا في المنتدي.. و هو انا عضو مشاكس عشان اكتب موضوعي باللون الاحمر؟؟؟ .. انا كتبته باللون الابيض​*


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا مش فاهم حاجه*​


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

*ولا أنا يا عصام مش فاهمة هههههههههههه​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ولا أنا يا عصام مش فاهمة هههههههههههه​*



*و لا انا كمان
هههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و لا انا كمان
> هههههه​*



*هههههههههه 
طيب كويس هيك أحسن :yahoo:​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

oesi no قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة


 
*الوحيد اللي فهمها*



*ملحوظه هامه:*
 
*الاقتباس و كذلك التعليق مكتوب باللون الابيض و لن يظهر الا بالتظليل*​


----------



## just member (3 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

*لا انا فاهم موضوع اللون بس مش فاهم فين الفكاهه 
*​


----------



## dodosokrat (3 أبريل 2011)

برضوا مش فاهم


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا انا فاهم موضوع اللون بس مش فاهم فين الفكاهه
> *​



*اهو  اجبر  بخاطر اخوك و اضحك و خلاص​*


----------



## oesi no (3 أبريل 2011)

اللى مش فاهم يا جدعان يعمل موضوع بالابيض ويشوف روك هيعمل فيه ايه 
​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

*بصراااااااحة عجبتني فكرة الكتابة باللون الأبيض
هههههههههههههه
​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بصراااااااحة عجبتني فكرة الكتابة باللون الأبيض
> هههههههههههههه
> ​*



*لعبه حلوه ..مش كده؟؟؟
و ياسلام لما كل المواضيع و الردود تتكتب بالابيض ..ماحدش يتعب في حاجه و لا فيه عضو في يوم حايزعل من ردود عضو تاني​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *لعبه حلوه ..مش كده؟؟؟
> و ياسلام لما كل المواضيع و الردود تتكتب بالابيض ..ماحدش يتعب في حاجه و لا فيه عضو في يوم حايزعل من ردود عضو تاني​*


*خلاص يبقى ندرس الفكرة 
ونعرضها على الاعضاء هههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه علي فكره انا اتحولت من اللون الابيض بتاعكم ده

هدعي عليكم كده هههههههههههههه​


----------



## شميران (3 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه علي فكره انا اتحولت من اللون الابيض بتاعكم ده
> 
> هدعي عليكم كده هههههههههههههه​


*
ليييييييه بس تدعي علينا 
الله يسامحك يا روزي ههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه علي فكره انا اتحولت من اللون الابيض بتاعكم ده
> 
> هدعي عليكم كده هههههههههههههه​



*بصراحه الموضوع مش نكته لكن مقلب كنت عامله في المشرفين و الزوار المتابعين من المنتديات الاسلاميه التي تنتظر هفوه لتشوه بها المسيحيين و منتدياتهم .

و بالفعل زى ما توقعت ...حصل..
 الاخوه المشرفين حضروا فورا عشان يعلقوا العضو صاحب الشكوى من ودانه لانه كاتب الشكوى في القسم الترفيهي ...
و اول ما نشرت الموضوع فوجئت ان عدد الزوار " فقط"  المتابعين للموضوع في لحظه واحده هو   76  زائر ..و اعتقد اغلبهم من منتديات ابن مريم و البشاره و حراس العقيده...و هذه هي النكته التي تضحك في الموضوع فعلا 

​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه

والله فكرة


----------



## Rosetta (3 أبريل 2011)

> *و اعتقد اغلبهم من منتديات ابن مريم و البشاره و حراس العقيده*


*تصدق يا عصام دول فاتحين قسم مخصوص لينا 
شوف أد إيه شاغلينهم و مش مخلينهم يناموا الليل هههههههههه *


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ليييييييه بس تدعي علينا *
> 
> *الله يسامحك يا روزي ههههههههههههه *​


 

ههههههههههههه يارب يسامحني

بس بعد ما احذف الموضوع

بس هه ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *بصراحه الموضوع مش نكته لكن مقلب كنت عامله في المشرفين و الزوار المتابعين من المنتديات الاسلاميه التي تنتظر هفوه لتشوه بها المسيحيين و منتدياتهم .​*
> 
> *و بالفعل زى ما توقعت ...حصل..*
> *الاخوه المشرفين حضروا فورا عشان يعلقوا العضو صاحب الشكوى من ودانه لانه كاتب الشكوى في القسم الترفيهي ...*
> ...





ههههههههههه 

طب يعني اعمل فيك ايه دلوقتي

ههههههههههههه يلا بقي هسيبه موجود عشان تعرف اننا طيوبين خالص مالص هههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2011)

_ههههههههههههه_
_علشان لونه ابيض _​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أبريل 2011)

*أنا أتحولت بسببكم

طول عمري بكره اللون الابيض​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تصدق يا عصام دول فاتحين قسم مخصوص لينا *
> *شوف أد إيه شاغلينهم و مش مخلينهم يناموا الليل هههههههههه *




*فعلا ..عينهم علينا باستمرار و مابيصدقوا يلاقوا موضوع عنوانه رنان كده عشان يشوهوا المنتديات المسيحيه و يطعنوا في مصداقيتها .

بس المره دي انا اللي ضحكت عليهم...

و همه زى الجرادل.. شربوا المقلب.. 

و حالا اتجمعوا زى الجراد عشان يعرفوا ايه هو الموضوع المحذوف و مين حذفه و ليه حذفه عشان يلاقوا شكايه علي منتدي الكنيسه العربيه..بالذات جرادل البشاره و حراس العقيده​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> طب يعني اعمل فيك ايه دلوقتي
> 
> [/CENTER]


 
*المفروض اني اخد تقييم يا روزى لاني عضو مطيع و استخدم اللون الابيض في كتابة المواضيع .*
*و لا استخدم اللون الاحمر ابدا ابدا في كتابة مواضيعي لانه مخصص للمشرفين فقط*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *أنا أتحولت بسببكم
> 
> طول عمري بكره اللون الابيض​*



*يا راجل غير شويه ده حتي التغيير حلو
انت ما زهقتش من استخدام اللون الاسود في الكتابة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## خواطر (3 أبريل 2011)

انا اتحولت شوية ونص خخخ

بس مقلب حلو


----------



## antonius (3 أبريل 2011)

طب مشاركتي راحت فين يا جماعة؟ هههه 
دة انا مشرف يا جماعة..


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

خواطر قال:


> انا اتحولت شوية ونص خخخ
> 
> بس مقلب حلو



*سعداء بمشاركتك معنا عزيزي
منور المنتدي​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2011)

antonius قال:


> طب مشاركتي راحت فين يا جماعة؟ هههه
> دة انا مشرف يا جماعة..



*انما الاعمال بالنيات
انت كمشرف كنت داخل بنيه " سودا " و بدون تفاهم و لا رحمه عشان تعلق العضو  " البرئ الغلبان " صاحب الموضوع من ودانه عشان كاتب الشكوى في القسم الترفيهي..
و عشان كده مشاركتك اختفت و ضاعت ..
و الموضوع بقي كله ابيض في ابيض و ملئ " بالشفافيه" زي نية صاحب الموضوع..
هههههههه​*


----------

